

Show HN: My Newest Design: ZigZagLab - sallar
http://zigzaglab.com
I just finished working on my latest work, zigzaglab.com.<p>It's fluid-responsive and retina-ready. Everything has been achieved using only CSS3 (except for typekit and google map loaders).
======
lovskogen
The first thing I read on the page made it sound generic. "WE MAKE COOL STUFF
FOR WEB AND SMARTPHONES." - who doesn't?

~~~
sallar
true.

------
salvadornav
Definitely looks good, congrats. (a bit puzzled to see this #1 though)

~~~
sallar
Thanks. Well yeah me too.

------
retube
All I get is:

INTERNET EXPLORER? SERIOUSLY? Please come back with a modern browser.

ummm.... No. (could you be any more condescending or hipster or alienating?)

~~~
seivan
I like this. It has nothing to do with hipstery. If you don't want clientele
with IE, this is perfectly acceptable.

~~~
sallar
since IE 8 doesn't understand ANYTHING, I had to do this. The whole website is
made using CSS3.

~~~
retube
Fine. But why sound like such a dick? How about "We're really sorry but this
website only works with...." ? or whatever. With that kind of attitude, I can
absolutely promise you I am NOT going to copy-paste this url into chrome or
FF.

Am just trying to help. If you think that language is fine, go with it.

~~~
sallar
Thanks. We'll reconsider the copy writing.

------
seivan
Most people here seem to miss the fact that these guys are operating from
Tehran, instead chose to complain about lack of IE support, transition or
generic headline. Fuck you, fuck IE. I particularly like the fuck IE stance.
You have every right to do so on your site.

Good work guys, keep it up.

------
arianvanp
I like the design, and good luck with your company! I couldn't help but notice
the arabic on the page, so I Was wondering if you have seen the programming
language قلب already. I love how you can stretch the arabic letters to do code
formatting (makes me jealous that our alphabet is so limited when it comes to
caligraphy/formatting).

Seriously, arabic rocks for programming: * same reading direction as numerals
(Heck, numerals ARE arabic) * code alignment by extending words (WOAH) * DUDE,
IT'S ARABIC

So yes. I'm now gonna learn arabic just for programming. -hipster glasses-

قلب - <http://qlblang.org/>

P.S. : I couldn't help but notice that the designer of قلب pronounces قلب as
alb. Whilst I'd expect it to be pronounced "qalb". Is this some dialect?

~~~
sallar
Thanks :) But we are Iranian and we speak Farsi (Persian). Farsi alphabet is
similar to Arabic but they are not the same. This "Alb" thing is a interesting
language though.

------
johnx123-up
OT: What upvoters like in this post? Or am I missing anything in my Chrome?

------
phryk
I really, really like the logo. Most companies today don't go through the
effort of coming up with a good one (or with one at all), but yours does it's
job very well. But yeah, the fade effect ought to go; Would be nice if it only
happens the first time you go to the page (ie. when a session is initiated or
the visitor comes from a referrer like google).

~~~
sallar
Thanks :) My good friend, Arash Asghari designed this logo. and yes, I'll fix
the fading thing.

------
rgbrgb
Looks good. One note: a tiny English glitch that stood out to me was that you
say to contact you "in" Twitter and Facebook. Generally people say "on". If
anyone knows why that's the convention, I'm interested.

~~~
sallar
Thanks, corrected.

~~~
vstm
I think your site is great (I really like minimal designs). I have found
another tiny typo under /contact, in the h5-tag: "to open up you email client"
should be "to open up your email client".

~~~
sallar
Corrected. Thanks

------
mullr
I like the typography. The fade effect needs to go. The color scheme on the
maps page, while neat, doesn't make much sense to me in the context of the
rest of the site.

~~~
meerita
+1 to fade effect out. It looks nice the first time, then it tires you like an
old bull.

~~~
sallar
What if it just occurs on home page for the first time?

~~~
mullr
What's it for? If you can think of a reason to have it, then you should keep
it.

------
msvan
Looks great, congratulations! It would be even better if you had an attention-
grabbing picture on your index page, instead of just black text on a gray
background.

~~~
sallar
Thank you :) Well I have that huge Cinema Display with a picture in it. But
you need to scroll a little.

------
yitchelle
Great effort! Not meaning to hijack your Show HN submission, I would be very
interested to read about your back story of doing a startup in Iran.

~~~
sallar
Thank you:) Many people are doing startups in Iran, and it's not a new thing.
Iran is a developing country but there is a good market for technology-related
startups inside the country. Unfortunately, there aren't many investors so we
have to invest our own.

~~~
yitchelle
Thanks for your quick insight. I would be interested in reading about cultural
barriers to having a startup in Iran. From your launch, it looks like the
technological barriers are being tackled successfully, and I think the capital
barriers are yet to be tackled.

~~~
sallar
We'll be writing more on this subject in our blog. <http://zigzaglab.com/blog>

------
davorb
It looks nice. How are you dealing with US companies (if at all)? I think
that's interesting considering the embargo.

------
nbevans
Works okay on IE10. Don't like the design though; just looks like yet another
generic hipster Web design firm.

------
afshinmeh
Yeah, another nice work from Tehran :)

~~~
sallar
<3 Tehran

------
ehsania
it's very stylish, clean and minimal.i look forward to see your new works.

~~~
sallar
Thanks!

------
hoseiin
perfect responsive and minimal design . congratulation dear sallar .

~~~
sallar
Thank you:)

------
m4tthumphrey
Crashed my machine for about 30 seconds. Pressed back as soon as it came back.

~~~
sallar
That shouldn't happen. There's no javascript. Pure CSS.

